

Disqus Face Palm - colund
http://disqus.com/embed/profile/undefined#

======
codezero
Looks like it cycles through a bunch of different animated gifs. Is the title
Face Palm because it was a Face Palm for you, or is there some actual face
palm action going on with this link?

~~~
nandhp
Number 3:
[http://media.disquscdn.com/errors/img/3.gif](http://media.disquscdn.com/errors/img/3.gif)

